# Help With this bid!



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Im looking into bidding on an apartment complex for next season. I was told the contract is close to $10,000 for the season including salt. Everything must be included on the bid. (plowing, salt) I do not have to do anything with the sidewalks, yellow boxes don't have to be plowed as cars are always parked there. On site maintenance takes care of those places. Can someone help with breaking down the bid; price for plowing, price for salt!! Thanks for the help!


----------



## foyboy41 (Dec 4, 2003)

we do a place like this by me what sucks is they all come out on shift change and move there cars like every four hours thank god we do a big place next door and can run in there when we se there moving cars around i think you have to give that some thought make sure there is not to much traffic in and out we make no money waiting for someone to get the **** out of our way..............


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice thing about this complex is it's for seniors. Most of them dont even use their cars!! The Big building in the middle is a community building that's open from 9-5 M-F. That's the area that will have the traffic.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I did a rough estimate from some research I did. I came up with $5700 for plowing and $3000 for salting for the season for a total of $8700. How does that sound? Too high, low, just about right?


----------



## norrod (Nov 3, 2004)

Your bid might be about right.

Are they expecting black pavement all the time? That might be tough in Hamburg, NY. Your average annual snowfall is what, about 90" 

Do you buy salt in bulk? Is there plenty of space to stack snow over the winter?


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Were looking somewhere around 115-120 inches per year. They prefer to have the lot salted after every plow, and unfortunately I would have to use bagged salt. I dont have anywhere to store bulk. I'll use the cheapest stuff I can find. As for stacking the snow, there is usually enough room, but if I do run out the building in the center belongs to the town. Which I work for doing maintenance. All I'd have to do is tell my boss we need to get the highlift over and move snow. So that would be no problem.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

How many hours to plow and salt? If you tie yourself up for the night you are very limited on the amount of money on other for the year. Bid accordingly.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

For a general snowfall I could probably knock it out in about a hour or so.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

You said the bid was to include EVERYTHING?Does that mean snow removal or snow relocation?Bagged salt cost 3-4 times more then bulk and 100+ inches of snow.How many events do you guys get?Lets say 30 events divided by 10k=$333.00 per storm before fuel[$65] and salt[20 bags at $5.99 at home depot $120] plus you are going to have to salt the day after every storm[10 bags $60].Also I don't know if you have plow insurance.Most places want a umbrella policy on top of your GL.This is just my penny thoughts


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

IT would be plowing only, no removal. I figured I'd use about 300 bags of salt and charge them $5 per bag more than what I buy them for. So I'd be spending about $1500 for salt. Here's my breakdown. $5700 for plowing, $3000 for salting. I have the insurance covered. I plan on getting 2-3 contracts this size.


----------

